
Ask HN: Is it worth it to write programming tutorials for beginners? - Im_a_throw_away
Hi HN!<p>I&#x27;m a developer that currently have a lot of free time. One idea that I&#x27;ve had for a long time is to write a series of tutorials on how to code for complete beginners. The goal of the course would be to be REALLY accessible.<p>But I&#x27;m now wondering: is this really worth it? Will people be interested in this project? It seems like &quot;programming tutorials&quot; is a crowded market...<p>So I&#x27;m interested in your input. Thanks!
======
stepvhen
If you have gone through many tutorials and feel there is still something
missing, then definitely. If you feel you could present the program in a new
more effective way, sure.

Things to keep in mind: (a) People are only beginners for a comparatively
short time. (b) Language choice is very important. (c) Beginners will not know
how to set up their development environment, and this can cause a lot of
friction for any language.

In the end though, making something useful for other people is not a bad
thing. If you are confident that you can bring something important to the
programming education scene, go for it.

------
davelnewton
Depends on what criteria you're using to evaluate "worth".

